
The architect designing self-assembling habitats for space - based2
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20190131-the-architect-designing-self-assembling-habitats-for-space
======
jelliclesfarm
I can’t seem to see the full article. It seems like an endless scroll after
the initial introduction. Can you provide some key words or the name of the
person so I can search for another article?

